# Hugo Awards 2016 - Nominations



## Brian G Turner (Feb 7, 2016)

Twitter has been filled with nomination ideas for this year's Hugo Awards.

Very interesting to see our own Jo Zebedee recommended for a nomination on the website 2016 Hugo Recommendation Season for her excellent *Inish Carraig*, a dramatic post-invasion science fiction thriller: Best Novel Recs - Part 1

If anyone here has a chance to vote in this year's Hugo Awards,, it would be great if you could consider her. 

In the meantime, let's see what happens to the nominations overall, and whether the silly politics that has dogged the past couple of years are going to raise their head again.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks, Brian. Very unexpected here and a nice surprise to wake up to. I'm not exactly sure how it all works and where the rec blogs fit into the scheme of things - if anyone knows a lowdown it would be cool!


----------



## Juliana (Feb 7, 2016)

Jo Zebedee said:


> I'm not exactly sure how it all works and where the rec blogs fit into the scheme of things - if anyone knows a lowdown it would be cool!



You need @Nerds_feather for that!


----------



## Tim Murray (Feb 7, 2016)

Brian Turner said:


> Twitter has been filled with nomination ideas for this year's Hugo Awards.
> 
> Very interesting to see our own Jo Zebedee recommended for a nomination on the website 2016 Hugo Recommendation Season for her excellent *Inish Carraig*, a dramatic post-invasion science fiction thriller: Best Novel Recs - Part 1
> 
> ...


Congrats to Jo, may the force be with you, and every other positive cliche in the book!


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Feb 7, 2016)

Juliana said:


> You need @Nerds_feather for that!



I do! Especially because I'm also listed in the Campbell award (confirmed last night) and know nothing!


----------



## Tim Murray (Feb 8, 2016)

Jo Zebedee said:


> I do! Especially because I'm also listed in the Campbell award (confirmed last night) and know nothing!


Can I say I knew you when...at least in digital form. You deserve the credit for your years of hard work, congrats!


----------



## johnnyjet (Feb 8, 2016)

Congratulations, Jo!  Awesome news!


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks! I think, to be honest, the Hugo thing is a nice-thing-to-have-happen and amazing for a self published, unagented, book but won't go any further (unless I can bribe many, many worldcon members...)

The Campbell award, though, is slightly different. In getting eligibility (from a pro-rate sale) I have that for two years. So, I did this page on my website to link from their page to. I'm not sure if the links are enough or if I should also have the books' blurb up, too, and am musing on that. 

CAMPBELL AWARD |

By this stage next year, I should have more or less doubled what I have out, with at least 3 more short stories and one anthology, so I hope that by second year eligibility I might look like someone-of-interest.


----------



## Kylara (Feb 8, 2016)

Congrats Jo, being listed is fabulous. Definitley need Nerds for a "how this all actually works" post! 

Being mentioned is helpful in itself  Hard work paying off for you!

I always mean to read all the nominations for the Hugo and Nebula awards, but so far have only managed a few over the years, and I have the Nebula anthology from '09 (still unfinished - it's a bathroom book '09 was not a very good year)

If you are proper nominated then I shall endeavour to help bribe worldcon members with you


----------



## ratsy (Feb 8, 2016)

This is really cool stuff Jo. The Campbell page you did up looks great!


----------



## millymollymo (Feb 8, 2016)

Oh look Jo, a bucket load of people waiting to tell you "Told you so"


----------



## Susan Boulton (Feb 9, 2016)

Jo Zebedee said:


> Thanks, Brian. Very unexpected here and a nice surprise to wake up to. I'm not exactly sure how it all works and where the rec blogs fit into the scheme of things - if anyone knows a lowdown it would be cool!



Take a look here, Jo. You need to be either an attending or supporting member of World Con. I voted when I attended Loncon3 back in 2014.

And many congrats!!!


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Feb 9, 2016)

How exciting!!   Congrats, Jo, and well deserved. Amazingly wonderful! CC


----------

